# ur fave technique?



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Aug 21, 2006)

just wondered what your fave muay thai tehcniques are , and please give details as to why aswell

mine has to be both the front teep and the round kick

the front teep because its a good way of keeping your oponent at bay , and putting one below your oponents stomack and above the pubic area is painful and makes them feel sick

and the round kick bacause of its sheer power , a well placed one can win a fight for you easily

now what about you?


chris


----------



## Zaii (Aug 21, 2006)

Just out of curiousity, how many fights have you "easily won with one well placed round kick"?


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Aug 22, 2006)

Zaii said:
			
		

> Just out of curiousity, how many fights have you "easily won with one well placed round kick"?


 
not many , but it easily could IMO


----------



## King (Aug 22, 2006)

My favorite would be the flying knee. I love doing it and I love watching it. I wouldn't want one done on me though. As to why I like it, it's an easy move to pull off. If done properly and with proper timing the pay off is big. However if you screw it up you are a punching bag for the few moments you need to reset your stance.


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 22, 2006)

Downward Elbows:
i like throwing downward Elbows at close range, i feel hey do the most damage and they are very hard to block when you combine them with some good feints or jabs to throw off your opponent.

i like to throw a couple of jabs to throw off the opponent and set them up for a explosive lunge in, and that's when i unleash the elbows (sometimes i will clinch) then when i am backing away from the opponent i like to get in a good knee or shin kick. and get back into guard.

here is a video of the downward elbow.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8889617780276171999&q=muay+techniques&hl=en


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Aug 23, 2006)

lll000000lll said:
			
		

> Downward Elbows:
> i like throwing downward Elbows at close range, i feel hey do the most damage and they are very hard to block when you combine them with some good feints or jabs to throw off your opponent.
> 
> i like to throw a couple of jabs to throw off the opponent and set them up for a explosive lunge in, and that's when i unleash the elbows (sometimes i will clinch) then when i am backing away from the opponent i like to get in a good knee or shin kick. and get back into guard.
> ...


 

kool thanks for the vid


----------



## Slihn (Aug 25, 2006)

Mine would be the Thai style round kick( both front leg and rear leg varations) I think the reason why I like that kick the best is because it is my most perfected move(In fact I train on the Thai style round kick more than any other technique in my aresnal).
                Of course the reason I like the rear leg kick is because of its power but I also really like my switch kick because most fighters do not expect it to be as powerful as it is,it is quite a deceptive blow.


----------



## wee_blondie (Sep 15, 2006)

Clinch up and elbow....  I'm quite light and shorter than a lot of my sparring partners which means that I gotta get in close to be able to land any blows.  Of course the clinch is not great with someone who is considerably taller but its great for taking the edge off of their height advantage.  

For defence I always favour the front teep, for quickness and simplicity.

But we all love to kick stuff don't we?!  :ultracool


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Sep 15, 2006)

wee_blondie said:


> But we all love to kick stuff don't we?! :ultracool


 


yep!


----------



## tradrockrat (Sep 15, 2006)

wee_blondie said:


> Clinch up and elbow.... I'm quite light and shorter than a lot of my sparring partners which means that I gotta get in close to be able to land any blows. Of course the clinch is not great with someone who is considerably taller but its great for taking the edge off of their height advantage.
> 
> For defence I always favour the front teep, for quickness and simplicity.
> 
> But we all love to kick stuff don't we?! :ultracool


 
There was a guy named Rusty who fought alongside my teacher when they were both kickbxers who could knock guys out with a rising knee from the clinch - just incredible.

I was never that flexible, but I love the knees - love 'em


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Sep 15, 2006)

tradrockrat said:


> There was a guy named Rusty who fought alongside my teacher when they were both kickbxers who could knock guys out with a rising knee from the clinch - just incredible.
> 
> I was never that flexible, but I love the knees - love 'em


 

kneeing in the clinch has become a new personal favorite techniqe of mine , and its my best technique


----------



## DKSMuayThai (Sep 19, 2006)

I would say my favorite technique or setup is stressed on below waist kicking.  While partner is committed to absorbing jabs and crosses, throw a couple low kicks to his chin and inner thigh. As soon as his focus changes and he starts to look down at where you're targetting, you bring out the hooks. That's what i've been enjoying.


----------



## wee_blondie (Sep 22, 2006)

DKSMuayThai said:


> As soon as his focus changes and he starts to look down at where you're targetting, you bring out the hooks. That's what i've been enjoying.


 
Sneaky....I like it!  %-}


----------



## Thunder Foot (Sep 27, 2006)

Somewhat of a difficult question to answer...

But my favorite technique is the one that lands! I you really think about it, any Muay technique can deliver knockout power, so I just try to flow with whatever is present at the time.

a bread and butter of mine though, is the cross/body hook/right low kick ala Ernesto Hoost.


----------

